# Small discrete heater



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Can someone recommend a small discrete heater for a 6g tank. I would love an inline one but they are all overkill for a small tank so ideally something back or is discrete and blends in


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

shift said:


> Can someone recommend a small discrete heater for a 6g tank. I would love an inline one but they are all overkill for a small tank so ideally something back or is discrete and blends in


Totally interested in hearing about this too.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

What's your ambient room temperature? I'm using Aqueon Pro heaters and I'm impressed with them. The same factory that made the original stealth heaters in Italy before they changed manufacturing plants to a different country to save production costs. Big mistake - quality control problems and exploding heaters and massive recalls.

Aqueon Pro Aquarium Heater (50 Watt)

They have a mini Aqueon, I don't know how it compares to the Pro line. 10 watts up to 5 gallons:

Aqueon Mini Heater (10 Watt)


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no experience with it but what I'm considering for my aquastyle tank is the Hydor Slim Heater (7.5 Watt) j&l has them in stock.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the links. Room temperature floats around 18-22

I have an aqueous pro in my big tank and have been happy with it. Only issue is the tank I'm going to use is very shallow. There's prob 5-6" at the back substrate to the rim










I could put one sideways but that isn't very stealthy. I Walwyn try to hide equipment when ever possible


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

there are very slim heaters by petsmart. its there own brand and can even be used under the gravel. i have 2 6g tanks and use them on both. they are not adjustable and keep the tank about 80 deg. there is one brand that goes into thermal protection if it comes out of the water while on and never starts up again. cant remember the brand but it says so on the package. if you do a water change and forget to unplug it you need to buy another. the petsmart ones can be left out in the dry with no damage!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

You could look into seedling heating mats or terrarium heaters:

- http://www.amazon.ca/Jumpstart-19-1-2-Inch-Seedling-Heat/dp/B0001WV010
- http://www.amazon.ca/Heat-Rainforest-Terrarium-Substrate-Heater/dp/B00BS956L0/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1385519352&sr=1-2&keywords=terrarium+heaters

They are fairly cheap and very discreet placed under the tank.
If they heat too much you can add a layer of rubber/neoprene to diffuse the heat.
I would think for a small tank like 6 Gallon the would raise the temp of a few degrees...


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

and its good for plant roots too  (I think)


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

The Marina C series mini heaters are awesome... they aren't adjustable but keep the water at 78F.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips! I think ill paint the back black or tint it then use a black heater to blend it all in


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

in my 6 gal fluval spec i put the heater in the filter chamber area so its not even visible!


----------

